# Ewe Not Eating



## ReedyForkFarm (Feb 23, 2022)

I am a newbie so this might not be an emergency…
I have a 2 year old ewe pregnant due the middle to end of May. She has not eaten for the last 3 days and is laying down almost constantly. Sometimes she stands and stretches har back feet out far behind her. She also stretches out her neck. Her legs seem to be working fine with no signs of cuts or infection. 
I have also checked the pasture and shelter for diarrhea and did not find any. 
I have called a vet but they must be really busy and not able to return my call. 
I hope it is something I can help her overcome! 
Lynn


----------



## ReedyForkFarm (Feb 23, 2022)

ReedyForkFarm said:


> I am a newbie so this might not be an emergency…
> I have a 2 year old ewe pregnant due the middle to end of May. She has not eaten for the last 3 days and is laying down almost constantly. Sometimes she stands and stretches har back feet out far behind her. She also stretches out her neck. Her legs seem to be working fine with no signs of cuts or infection.
> I have also checked the pasture and shelter for diarrhea and did not find any.
> I have called a vet but they must be really busy and not able to return my call.
> ...


Just to add - the ewe is a Barbados Blackbelly
Lynn


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 23, 2022)

ReedyForkFarm said:


> She has not eaten for the last 3 days and is laying down almost constantly


That is a serious emergency...

I would keep calling the vet and making it clear it is urgent. 

Is she drinking?

How is her temperature?


----------



## ReedyForkFarm (Feb 23, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> That is a serious emergency...
> 
> I would keep calling the vet and making it clear it is urgent.
> 
> ...


----------



## ReedyForkFarm (Feb 23, 2022)

I got in to see the vet! After some blood work it revealed that her white blood cell count was high and she was dehydrated. They did not say what kind of infection. The vet gave her an antibiotic shot and put her on a 14 day antibotic cycle. The vet also gave me electrolytes for the ewe’s water. 

Side note - my daughter is a nurse midwife and - she suggested a bladder infection after watching the stretching an straining the ewe was presenting. 

Praying the ewe will have a speedy recovery. 
I will update as things progress.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 23, 2022)

Yes, please update!!! It is good to see the results/ outcomes of various problems.


----------



## ReedyForkFarm (Mar 3, 2022)

Update - day 8 of antibiotic an ewe ( Daphne) is standing most of the day, drinking water but not eating much. She will munch on woven wheat cracker treats. 6 more days of antibiotics.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 3, 2022)

ReedyForkFarm said:


> Update - day 8 of antibiotic an ewe ( Daphne) is standing most of the day, drinking water but not eating much. She will munch on woven wheat cracker treats. 6 more days of antibiotics.


Huh...that doesn't sound good at all.

I would have thought after day 8 she would be acting normal or st least close to it.

Have you asked the vet?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2022)

For dehydration I make home made electrolytes. 5 heaping teaspoons of sugar to one teaspoon salt in a quart of water. I use a sheep drench 50 cc gun to give it to them. Sometimes I mix a little molasses in it. I also use Nutri-Drench for sheep, 4-6 pumps 2-3 times a day. 

For a urinary infection, apple cider vinegar 50/50 with water, helps. ACV kills the bad bacteria and not the beneficial bacteria. Add a little honey to make it more palatable, plus honey is antiviral. Give her probiotics or live culture non flavored yogurt. Water down the yogurt so that it goes through a drench gun or syringe. Antibiotics kills everything and you need to restart her gut. 

The homemade electrolytes and ACV work well on people too, just so you know. ACV will stop vomiting and diarrhea, even food poisoning. Save you a trip to the ER. 

Keep us informed on her progress. We know the heartache of loss and truly care.


----------



## ReedyForkFarm (Mar 4, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> Huh...that doesn't sound good at all.
> 
> I would have thought after day 8 she would be acting normal or st least close to it.
> 
> Have you asked the vet?


I was thinking that too - I am calling the vet back today. 
Thanks for helping confirm my doubts.


----------



## ReedyForkFarm (Mar 9, 2022)

Baymule said:


> For dehydration I make home made electrolytes. 5 heaping teaspoons of sugar to one teaspoon salt in a quart of water. I use a sheep drench 50 cc gun to give it to them. Sometimes I mix a little molasses in it. I also use Nutri-Drench for sheep, 4-6 pumps 2-3 times a day.
> 
> For a urinary infection, apple cider vinegar 50/50 with water, helps. ACV kills the bad bacteria and not the beneficial bacteria. Add a little honey to make it more palatable, plus honey is antiviral. Give her probiotics or live culture non flavored yogurt. Water down the yogurt so that it goes through a drench gun or syringe. Antibiotics kills everything and you need to restart her gut.
> 
> ...


This is so helpful. 
My vet told me they were not sure what to do and said I should drive to the University of GA vet school. Unfortunately it is a great distance and I can not make the trip. 
I am going to try your suggestions above. She is urinating but still not eating or pooping. 
I wish I knew better how to help her.


----------



## Legamin (Mar 9, 2022)

ReedyForkFarm said:


> Just to add - the ewe is a Barbados Blackbelly
> Lynn


Glad your vet figured it out!  It seems like you have to hold your breath the last few weeks of pregnancy.  But bladder infections are not uncommon.  I have medicated with Corrid in the water (lowest preemptive dose) and I regularly use organic cider vinegar  In the water (1 quart per 50 gal.) during later 1/3 of pregnancy and 1 month after lambing - increasing the dose to 1 qt. per 20 gal. If appetites are reduced). I also upped the amount of grain to a full pound each during this period making sure that minerals and vitamins are well mixed with it (I buy about 1 tonne of premix premium pregnancy mix for this).  I keep that amount of grain consistent throughout nursing as this is the highest stress time.  To balance the rumen I also add a handful of baking soda to their loose minerals.  I find that if they need this they know when and how much.  Since I’ve started this I have not had any pregnancy toxemia (which I’m not sure is related at all or if I’ve just been lucky?), urinary infections, kidney irritation or suppressed appetite periods.  I do still have one ewe that steadfastly, no matter how foul the weather, refuses to come into the barn…even to eat or drink.  She is so stubborn that when I challenged her for five days trying to lure her in with food (water is always available inside and out) she simply stayed out and lost weight….a scary amount of weight that required a quick response..(stupid ewe!).  I have to hand a bag of food outside for her daily and hand deliver her grain like a waiter now…(maybe it’s ‘stupid FARMER?’).  To my surprise, ever since I began breeding the Leicester Longwools (a much larger breed (triple size by weight) than the Dorpers that I had before) I have noticed that they consume 3-4lbs hay per day normally, 4-5lbs during early pregnancy and in the final weeks of pregnancy about 6-7lbs plus a pound of grain mix per day.  The Dorpers just ate their 3lb allotment come Tuesday or high water!  Go figure!


----------

